
Deep Learning Breakthrough Sees One Xeon Destroying 8x Nvidia Tesla V100 GPUs - grej
https://wccftech.com/intel-ai-breakthrough-destroys-8-nvidia-v100-gpu/
======
prike
Is it Intel only? Why is it advertised this way?

~~~
cztomsik
No idea, it was probably sponsored by them but the concept should be the same
for AMD and others too.

EDIT: here's a bit more context (they've been contacted by Intel after
publishing initial PoC)

source: [https://news.rice.edu/2020/03/02/deep-learning-rethink-
overc...](https://news.rice.edu/2020/03/02/deep-learning-rethink-overcomes-
major-obstacle-in-ai-industry/)

paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1903.03129.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1903.03129.pdf)

repo:
[https://github.com/keroro824/HashingDeepLearning](https://github.com/keroro824/HashingDeepLearning)

